# Thinking of being a surrogate for my son, any advice welcome.



## yummymummy73 (Feb 4, 2011)

My son(21) and his wife have just found out that both her tubes are blocked and that she only has a low chance of IVF working due to being 42.
they were talking about finding a surrogate to use her eggs and my sons sperm and without really thinking i said i would do it, it would give me great pleasure to do this for them but I'm scared at the thought as they live in Canada and i know nothing about the process like would i need to take any sort of drugs? do they have side effects? any advice would be great.
  I'm 37 and have 4 children of my own.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I presume that you would be doing it through a clinic if you were planning on using your own eggs and your sons sperm I think it would not be wise too close genetically think it through carefully!, but if you were using your DIL's eggs or DE's and your womb and his sperm via a clinic they may take you on.

I hope that your son and DIL manage to find a way to become parents, at 42 she could still try with her own eggs- I am and the same ages, has she ruled out her own womb? Doing IVF bypasses the tubes so being blocked is less important.


----------

